# Is there one website with comprehensive Wonderfest photos?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is there one website with comprehensive Wonderfest photos?


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bucwheat has a decent collection of links to sites with Wonderfest pics. It's early days for the 2012 show so the list is sure to grow. The link is http://www.bucwheat.com/shows.htm

Scott.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cireskull has a ton of them on his Photobucket, but it ain't my place to link it.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Mine will be eventually.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2012/wf12.htm

Still working on pics though. About halfway through the 350 I took in the contest room.

My dealers room stuff is up. I still have bit of tweaking to do to the page, but the pics are all there.


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

who made the Vermithrax skeleton and how much if you don't mind me asking..


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, as you can see in this pic


Time Slip is who is making it.
I can't remember, but I think the price was $650.
The whole thing was done in zBrush and then 3D printed.
(same for that life-sized Chiana, the kit was scanned, then upscaled and printed)

Bill did a demo about that kind of stuff, but I didn't get a chance to attend.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

What about the Badlands Base, Trevor? Who will be bringing us that piece of resin goodness?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Which base would that be?

And I finally have my 300 contest pics up on the site.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2012/contest.htm


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Trevor, my vote for best of show would be "The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms". I thought that was OUTSTANDING! :woohoo:

*Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! *:dude:


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

Tay thanks for the reply. I looked on their Website and didn't see anything on it yet and that's why I asked. Thank you again. T


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> And I finally have my 300 contest pics up on the site.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2012/contest.htm


Thanks for organizing them by category!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

did anyone get pics of the pegasus great white shark kit and cage


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> did anyone get pics of the pegasus great white shark kit and cage


Here's one I took - not a great shot.
Steve


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, it's better than what I got. Since I didn't get a pic of it at all.
I was too stoked about the relic, and dragon, and dino kits.

torren_of_amber - send an email to them. Lots of GK guys never get around to updating their sites. (Monster Dork still doesn't have Cookie listed on his site, and there were 4 of them in the contest this year.)


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> Here's one I took - not a great shot.
> Steve


Any release date


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> Which base would that be?
> 
> And I finally have my 300 contest pics up on the site.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2012/contest.htm


That would be the Customizing Monster Kits Badlands Base, suitable for use with the Aurora/PL Customizing Monster Kits...your pic showed the vulture, lizard, assorted bones and sundry on it.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh, that one was on the MMR table.
So Rob will be the one putting that out. 
Surprised it isn't on his site yet
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Coooool! Thanks, Trev!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Big thanks to people who posted pics! It was almost, but not quite, like being there.


----------

